# Blizzard the marbling giant betta



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all, if you know anything about me it is I love giant bettas. I am excited that my giant betta Blizzard has the marble gene and is transforming, I will update this post with a vid every 10 days to 2 weeks or so, he was mostly light colored with a few blue speckles and now he is changing to blue/purple it is a pretty big change for the 2 weeks. 
here is the vid when I first got him
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZY11jF6yLY
Here he is today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evNT6H5iKFg&feature=youtu.be
He does some nice posing, he seems to be a camera hog


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

He has certainly marbled quite a bit. He's very handsome! Your tank is quite lovely as well!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Aww look at that! He looks great, certainly has darkened up a lot. Love him


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah he looks very different for such a short amount of time


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok Blizzard is still changing he fins are getting more and more blue, I can't wait to see when he gets done which may never happen here is vid 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evNT6H5iKFg

and the newest vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpfR99LQoGM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is one beautiful giant you have Stone. Who knows what he will look like in the future. Looks very healthy and well cared for.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a beautiful fish!!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah he is doing very good, when he first arrived he had swim bladder issues and I was worried about him a few days of treatment and he got better, now he is like any other giant a big piggie and it's a shame lg that we are in different countries, a Blizzard/Cookie monster spawn would be pretty awesome


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How many pellets a day do you feed a giant?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

NLS about 10-15 2 x a day well that is blizzards anyways he is huge though he is closer to the 15, Omega one 7-10 2 x a day


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow he is big!! What a great looking betta! =)


----------

